# Screwdriver Grip Size? Klein, Wera, Others



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Can someone compare the size differences between the Kleins and the newer breed of ergos from Wera, Wiha, PB Swiss, and maybe Felo? 

The larger Kleins are pretty good for me but I like the idea of the Wera grips. They look huge in photos but is the width of the handles comparable to the Kleins? I have pretty good sized mitts but if the grips are larger then fitting them in tool slots and pouches gets dodgy. I have some Wiha and they are pretty good but admit to liking the look of Wera and PB Swiss. Thank you.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

It's whatever works for you. I find the Wera grips a little awkward. Some guys love them.


----------



## jefferyb_2 (Nov 11, 2013)

To me the Weras would be a good grip if they were bigger. I have big paws and the 2 Weras I have just seem too small. I like the Matco (made by Witte) personally, and I've heard that the new Wihas are similar but I haven't seen them in person yet.


----------



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

PB Swiss "Swiss Grips" are the best I've felt but they are expensive


----------



## jefferyb_2 (Nov 11, 2013)

travis13 said:


> PB Swiss "Swiss Grips" are the best I've felt but they are expensive


 But how big are they compared to Klein, Wera, Wiha, etc...? I really like the Matco, but they're very expensive and you have to buy them off a Matco tool truck.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jefferyb_2 said:


> But how big are they compared to Klein, Wera, Wiha, etc...? I really like the Matco, but they're very expensive and you have to buy them off a Matco tool truck.


Just buy the witte maxpro screwdrivers. Same thing as matco


----------



## jefferyb_2 (Nov 11, 2013)

bduerler said:


> Just buy the witte maxpro screwdrivers. Same thing as matco


 Yeah, but the Matcos come in better colors!


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

jefferyb_2 said:


> To me the Weras would be a good grip if they were bigger. I have big paws and the 2 Weras I have just seem too small. I like the Matco (made by Witte) personally, and I've heard that the new Wihas are similar but I haven't seen them in person yet.


Thanks Jeffrey. See, this is where photos on the internet can let you down. With no real scale, like maybe a human hand, you cannot tell just how they are proportioned. I would have guessed from the photos I have seen the Wera grips would be a bit larger than the larger Kleins. 

Like you I have pretty large hands and grips make all the difference. The larger sized Kleins fit pretty well but the smaller sizes such as on the 1/4 inch nut drivers and #1 Philips could get a bit uncomfortable if I had to sit and run down dozens of screws at a sitting. As in being too small to comfortably grip for long periods. Would you say the Wera is close to either one of the Klein sizes? Just trying to get a mental picture. It may come down to just ordering one driver to see how it fits. Now that I have Amazon Prime it is only a click away...


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

travis13 said:


> PB Swiss "Swiss Grips" are the best I've felt but they are expensive


This is consistent with everything I have ever read regarding PB Swiss. There is a website called Toollady and she has some of the line but no where near what is in the catalogue. I don't blame her. PB Swiss does not have good North American distribution from what I can tell and these smaller dealers have to pony up the money to get this stuff in. So it is kind of hard to find any to look at. Tell you what though, those bit sets they have and the short and long bit holding handles in Swissgrip have me re-thinking my near hatred of interchangeable bit drivers. These are the only brand I have ever seen that look like they were made to actually work well rather than just being chucked together in a kit. Stiff prices but very tempting.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's a photo I grabbed of different sizes of a lot the major brands of driver makers. They are all bottle openers! Best collection of brands I have seen. Now if I only knew whether the Klein handle is the large or small version.


----------



## jefferyb_2 (Nov 11, 2013)

Satch said:


> Thanks Jeffrey. See, this is where photos on the internet can let you down. With no real scale, like maybe a human hand, you cannot tell just how they are proportioned. I would have guessed from the photos I have seen the Wera grips would be a bit larger than the larger Kleins.
> 
> Like you I have pretty large hands and grips make all the difference. The larger sized Kleins fit pretty well but the smaller sizes such as on the 1/4 inch nut drivers and #1 Philips could get a bit uncomfortable if I had to sit and run down dozens of screws at a sitting. As in being too small to comfortably grip for long periods. Would you say the Wera is close to either one of the Klein sizes? Just trying to get a mental picture. It may come down to just ordering one driver to see how it fits. Now that I have Amazon Prime it is only a click away...


 The 2 Weras I have are close to the normal/smaller Kleins. That's why I like the Matco/Witte. If you look at the pic you posted the Maxpro next to the snap on is the Witte. Looks like the Wiha is pretty close. Like you said I just can't use those smaller grips all day comfortably. I do it, but my hands cramp up. I bought 1 Matco to see how I'd like it, and now I'm going to buy a full set. Like bduerler said I'll probably just buy a full set of Witte since they're about 1/2 the price of the Matcos. An 8 pc set of Matcos are $160 to $180, I think you can get the Witte for around $100.


----------



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

I absolutely love these


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Travis, those sure look nice. The red bit holder is the one I was referencing. Would you buy it again? I know they are pricey but this may be one of those buy it for life products.


----------



## jefferyb_2 (Nov 11, 2013)

travis13 said:


> View attachment 35670
> 
> 
> I absolutely love these


 
But how do their grip sizes compare to the others? That's the OP's original question, and I would like to know too. Are their grips similar size to a regular Klein, or bigger or smaller? I've never seen those in person so I can't compare.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

I love handsaws for cutting wood.

Stupid manufactures think as you go finer in hand saws you hand gets smaller.

Screwdriver manufactures went to the same school.

Sometimes you can't fix stupid.


----------



## travis13 (Oct 12, 2012)

Very similar in size, maybe slightly slimmer. But the shape of the grip and the material is top notch. When you hold these, you can feel and definitely see the quality. I seriously don't know that I have held a tool with more quality than these. 

With that said, would I buy again? I would like to think so but damn these things are a lot of money for a screwdriver. Do they perform better than any other screwdriver I have had? Yes. Are they 2-3 times better? Probably not 


EDIT: When I say similar in size I am referring to the Klein grips. They are nothing like Wera. The shape of the Weras have never suited me. I have tried to use them many times and I just don't like the grip shape. My hands always end up hurting. 


Wiha obviously has a fatter grip in the palm section but the material of the Wiha (SoftFinish) is similar to the PB Swiss "Swiss Grip." The Wiha is an awesome screwdriver and is pretty comfortable in the hand. 


I don't have much experience with the Felo screwdrivers, but I have used the Ergonic some. They have a shape similar to the Wiha but the material is much softer. They were a little to mushy imo. 


In all honesty, minus the spotty quality, I have always preferred the Klein grips. I would say they are second behind PB Swiss for grips to me. I heard rumors they were coming out with updated screwdrivers with stronger tips.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

daveEM said:


> I love handsaws for cutting wood.
> 
> Stupid manufactures think as you go finer in hand saws you hand gets smaller.
> 
> ...



Screwdriver handles are sized relative to the torque requirements of the size screws they fit.


----------



## jefferyb_2 (Nov 11, 2013)

I think I'll just stick with the Matco/Witte. They feel better to me, and their tips are as good or better than anything else out there.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Definitely going to look at Witte. The more you look at these drivers the more you have to kind of give good old reliable Wiha a tip of the hat. I have some of their insulated drivers and they seem good and the handles are very comfortable. But dang it, I WANT some PB Swiss drivers too.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Grogan14 said:


> Screwdriver handles are sized relative to the torque requirements of the size screws they fit.


I knew you were going to say that.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't know what ever happened to these but they were good...


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

99cents said:


> Don't know what ever happened to these but they were good...


Ah, the real one. Yeah I wonder too.

I'm thinking China isn't in to paying them for the screw head design, flooded the market with their cheap knock-off square head screws and opened the door for the driver manufactures. 

Or maybe the patent ended?


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 31, 2013)

99cents said:


> Don't know what ever happened to these but they were good...


McFeely's has them.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

Is that the original Robertson or a Cluth? I think Cluthe went out of business which is a shame.

Robertson is still making screwdrivers but they do have the rubber type grip. I wish they still had the hard handles like the pic above:

www.robertsonscrew.com


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Jan 31, 2013)

Dr. Evil said:


> Is that the original Robertson or a Cluth? I think Cluthe went out of business which is a shame. Robertson is still making screwdrivers but they do have the rubber type grip. I wish they still had the hard handles like the pic above: www.robertsonscrew.com


McFeely's catalog says they are the original Robertson screwdrivers with color coded handles.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

jigs-n-fixtures said:


> McFeely's catalog says they are the original Robertson screwdrivers with color coded handles.


I think the Cluthe and orginal robertson were made by the same company. Thanks for the info jigs-n-fixtures !


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 31, 2013)

I really like both wiha`s softfinish and proturn 3k


----------

